
Apple Form Factor Evolution - 1976 - 2007 (pic) - nickb
http://www.jowstr.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/apple_evolution.jpg
======
e1ven
The author requests that you link to this site which explains the context,
rather than the image itself.

<http://jowstr.com/2007/10/14/apple-evolution-poster/>

~~~
run4yourlives
you know, he could have just put a redirect on it...

He's missing the latest iMac too.

